# Boeing 737-600



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

OK, did the forum search and I know of a few 737NG models (non-600) out there that could be chopped to make a 600, but wanted to throw this out to the community to see if anyone's done a 737-600 in the past and have any advice before I embark?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

For everyone elses information, I found this:

http://www.welshmodels.co.uk/MJA72-1.html


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've never done one, but the fuselage is the same on the exterior as a -500.

The major exterior differences between the classic and the NG are the wing/engine, landing gear, vertical stab, and overwing emergency exits.

I would think the easiest thing would be to start with a -700 or -800 kit and count the windows until the leading edge of the wing and do the same for the trailing edge. Then make the appropriate cuts. The -600 is only a slight bit smaller than a -700.

Keep in mind that the -600 has no winglets, and after I think 2003 the eyebrow windows were no longer installed on NG aircraft. One other small detail it the addition of several vortex generators just in front of the windscreen. Those were added when the eyebrow windows were removed, but these would be very hard to model.

Hope this helps

Oh, I forgot the NG has 2 holes in the tip of the tail for the APU instead of one.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Thanks mach7. I was thinking about going the 1/144 route with a 737-800 and chopping off the appropriate sections. I haven't seen the actual kit, but the two over wing exits had me wondering about the alignment of the windows on the 600 and what was needed to match everything up after the chop and fill. 

I think I'll take a dry run at the 1/144 737-800 offering and do a test prototype/build and use that as my donation to the flight academy where I got my type rating at (they had an empty display case for a model in their lobby that inspired this idea). If that turns out well, then I'll have already gotten the lessons learned from that one and do one for my home office. The Welsh Models one in 1/72 really calls to me too for the scale of it, but it's pricey at over $100 plus shipping to the states.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I have an old Welsh models Shorts 330. It's a nice quality kit, I haven't seen any of their new stuff but I would imagine it's worth the money. 

Have you ever built a Vac form kit? They are not hard, but build slightly different than an injection molded or resin kit.

Hasegawa makes a 1/200 737-700. It's a smaller scale but you would not need to mess with the overwing exits. It does have winglets, but those should be an easy fix. Everything else would be correct once you shortened the fuselage.

Good luck! Please post photos of your build.

Mark


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback Mark. I'm just getting settled into a job change and when my schedule firms up I'll have time to tackle it, I'm just info gathering now with the holiday break.

Part of my "settling in" is reestablishing my workbench from our last move and getting that 737-600 out the door!


----------

